# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Problem z kręgosłupem oraz nogą

## Kamillo

Witam serdecznie.
Czasem jest tak że jak przejdę ok. 600 metrów to boli mnie prawa noga, dół obok kostki wzdłuż nogi od dołu do góry nie jest to duży kawałek, ale jak przejdę te kilkaset metrów to tak mnie noga boli że muszę stanąć/usiąść żeby przestało boleć i jakoś dalej idę z bólem... A jak siedzę i chcę ruszyć palcami u stóp to boli mnie bardzo... Mama stwierdziła że mam lekkie skrzywienie kręgosłupa w prawą stronę i że trzeba nastawić/rehabilitować jakoś tam... Często trzęsą mi się ręce... Drętwieje ciało, np. Noga, ręka... Albo jak inaczej ustawię rękę to mi się telepie bark czy coś... na nogach też ciężko jest ustać i muszę spiąć się kolanami, albo jedną nogą podeprzeć... Podnosiłem ciężary na stojąco, leżąco, podciągałem się, pompki, ogółem ćwiczenia na siłowni. Mam 17 lat, ok. 175 cm wzrostu i wagę 72-74kg. Co robić? Czym to jest spowodowane, czy są objawy do zmartwień? Jeśli chodzi o drętwienie, to nie zawsze, jak założę nogę na nogę, albo siedzę po turecku czy coś... A z ręką no to jak np. podpieram się to mi tak drga :P Proszę o przeniesienie tematu, jeśli jest w złym dziale. Pozdrawiam i czekam na pomoc.
#edit
Byłem u lekarza dziś, dał mi jakieś tabletki i maści dla sportowców, w środę mam zrobić badania krwi, dał karteczkę i wypisał jakie.

----------


## Karaoke

Poproś o skierowanie na rtg kręgosłupa.

----------


## Kamillo

Dobrze, poproszę. Prosiłbym jeszcze Was o napisanie mi jakie mam brać witaminy i wszelkie niezbędne potrzebne minerały, witaminki.  :Smile:

----------


## Karaoke

Najpierw zrób badania.

----------


## Kamillo

Dobrze, jak będę miał wyniki to wstawię zdjęcie  :Smile:  Dziękuję.

----------

